# help missed period day 37



## gerkin (May 1, 2007)

im amazed its day 37 and still no periods my periods are always regular ive had one months clomid and  since then no period is this normal ? and ive done a hpt all was negative


----------



## clairead (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi there,

I am in same boat except never had reg AF, although it did always come at some point!  I apparently ovulated on day 20 (according to hospital scans) and now day 40 and no AF!!!!  Did a HPT on Tues and BFN but still no sign of the  . 

I am contemplating phoning my consultant to see if she is around for a chat as I thought Clomid might regulate my AF if I did ovulate.  I have occasionally had shorter cycles without Clomid!

It's so frustrating.  Sorry I don't have answers, just thought I would let you know that I am with you.

Oh yes - assumed you have done a HPT  Other you could be pg?

Clairex


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Clomid can shorten or lengthen your cycles to be honest. It didn't regulate my cycles which were anything from 28 days to 40 days. Hand on in there and if AF doesn't show and still BFN then maybe pop to your docs to see if he will give you anything to bring on AF so you can get on with the next cycle.

Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Clomid shortened my cycles as i would sometimes go months without AF showing her ugly head. However over the 6 cycles i had, i had 2 at 35 days and the rest were well over 40 or 50 days. However, AF always arrived 16 days after ovulation, my main problem was ovulating on time!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi gerkin,

Ive gone as far as 50 days before with AF, If you try a pg test and its negative like rosie said phone Gp and see if they can give you anything to bring af on.

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## clairead (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi there,

It is good to know that cycles can be long but has anyone experienced a long LP?  So far it has been 22 days since I apparently ovulated (no AF still and did another HPT on Sat - BFN) - just seems like a really long time to me, especially as I had a good lining.

Cx


----------



## gerkin (May 1, 2007)

rang my gp he said to take them as if i had started my period oh what joy lol


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Gerkin what happened did you take them? I too am in the same boat this month and I am pullling my hair out as I am so frustrated and willing the wicked witch to come so that I can get on with the rest of my life...


am so angry

Mrs M


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Ladies ..it is common ..I have just taken Provera after not getting AF after a 38 day cycle and still waiting for AF ..it is good at testing your patience this ttc .. this is the second cycle I have had a very long cycle I am on day 50 today ..I would contact GP/consultant as Rosie said as he may give you Provera or tell you just to take clomid. 

Good Luck 
Cat x


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

AF came this morning I am just relieved as it means that I can get on with things......not so angry today

Mrs M


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

It is frustrating ..I am still waiting despite the Provera ... zzzz enough to send you to sleep waiting ! lol
Cat


----------

